# My yard Haunt 2011



## GhostHost (Jul 14, 2009)

I usually do a haunted house, but I decided to take a break this year and only do a yard haunt. People loved it, and I loved taking a break. 
Here is the video:






If you want to see videos of each prop, search in that same channel.

Enjoy!
BTW this is my first thread in the forum.:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This is "just a yard haunt". Nice yard!


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

ain't got nothing to say but wowwwwwww........!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice collection of props!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job with the lighting. Nice video.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

How did you do your eyes? Are the heads/eyes store bought or do you have a magic formula. I used LEDs, but yours glow the actual full size of the eyes, mine look like dots


----------



## kdodd1785 (Sep 14, 2011)

that was 'taking a break'? that was amazing. where did you get the background spooky sounds? exactly what i'm looking for.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

fantastic haunt! ! love the lighting, and like kdodd1785 said, great sounds!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

holy carp..EVERYTHING moves!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice................


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Lots of cool props there, With all that good stuff you can haunt where ever you want it will be great.


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Very well done!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey ghosthost,your props look fantastic,awesome job with the lighting,everything looks great,well done!


----------

